# 8000 Liter - Koi-Teich - Filter Pumpe ???



## art (30. Juli 2007)

Hallo auch,

so ich bin jetzt schon weiter mit meinen Planungen und kann meine Fragen von "neulich" nun präzesieren ...

Der Teich hat 8.000 Liter ... es sollen Koi´s eingesetzt werden ... ich habe einen selbgebauten Planzenfilter (Volumen 600 Liter) - hier soll das Wasser (v. unten nach oben) durch groben Kies - Blähton - dann Sand-Erdschicht mit Reed-__ Schilf bepflanzt - feinen Kies, geleitet werden ...

I. Würde die Reinigung genügen oder wären die Kois dann unzufrieden?
II. Wie oft muss das Teichwasser umgewälzt werden (1* pro Stunde???)
III. Welche Pumpe (gibt es eine mit zwei eingängen um hier noch einen Skimmer mit anzuschließen ???

Danke schon mal für EURE Hilfestellung


----------



## Janski (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: 8000 Liter - Koi-Teich - Filter Pumpe ???*

Das mit der Filterung überlasse ich den Experten.
Aber die anderen 2 Fragen:
Also das Wasser sollte alle 1-2Stunden umgewälzt werden.
Die Pumpe die du suchst gibt es bei Oase heißen Aquamax eco die haben ein sehr gutes Preisleistungsverhältnis und haben auch einen 2.Eingang für Skimmer oder den mitgelieferten Sateliten.


----------



## velos (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: 8000 Liter - Koi-Teich - Filter Pumpe ???*

Bau den Teich mit einem Bodenablauf und einem Skimmer als Schwerkraftanlage auf.
Als Vorfilter würde ich ne SiFi 2 nehmen und als Biofilter einen Patronenfilter mit evtl. einer 100L __ Hel-X Kammer vor dem Patronenfilter. Eine 5000er Pumpe sollte für den Bodenablauf reichen. Über Schieber kannst du dann ab und zu den Skimmer in Betrieb nehmen.
Darin könnten 4 ausgewachsene Koi überleben 
Artgerecht ist für mich ein Koiteich für ausgewachsen Koi erst ab 20-30.000L, was aber jeder selber wissen muß.


----------



## art (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: 8000 Liter - Koi-Teich - Filter Pumpe ???*

Hallo Peter,

Danke für Deine offenen Worte - meine 8000 Liter sind aber sehr gut "verteilt" und der Teich liegt sehr geschützt - ein Koi Händler den ich besucht habe sagte mir das die Tiere - wenn ich Sie "in kleinerer" Ausführung kaufe sich Wachstumsmäßig an der Teichgröße orientieren; ich hoffe das Stimmt so da ich einen 85cm großen Koi das auch nicht zumuten möchte !!!

Ich hab aber einige Fragen zu Deiner "runden" Antwort:
Ich habe den Teich bereits angelegt - Bodenablauf = fehlanzeige (zu spät hmmmpf...) - ich möchte das Wasser gerne rund 3 Meter hoch befördern und nach der Reinigung über einen Bachlauf zurückführen ... passt da Dein Technikvorschlag noch ...
Wenn ja wo bekomme ich diese Sachen (www.xy.de) und meinst Du, dass mein Pflanzenfilter definitiv nicht genügt ???

Gruß Sascha


----------



## Janski (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: 8000 Liter - Koi-Teich - Filter Pumpe ???*

das stimmt nicht Fische passen sich nicht an wenn sie in einem kleinen Teich klein bleiben dann ist das ein krüppelwuchs.


----------



## sanke10 (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: 8000 Liter - Koi-Teich - Filter Pumpe ???*

Hallo! Ohne Namen

Wenn Du einen koiteich bauen willst, warum dann nur so eine kleine Pfütze! 
Lese hier im Forum erstmal über Teichgröße, und Filtermöglichkeiten, denn sonst wirst Du nicht nur einmal einen Koiteich bauen, Du wirst immer wieder vergrößern müssen.
Bau nur einmal ,und dann richtig! 

              Lenhart


----------



## Olli.P (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: 8000 Liter - Koi-Teich - Filter Pumpe ???*

Hallo Sascha,

also der 600L Pflanzenteich wird m.M.n. sicherlich zu klein sein........... 

Um eine Mechanische Filterung wirst du auch wohl nicht herum kommen, wenn du Koi einsetzen willst.......... 

eine frage von mir: Wie viele Liter hast du denn jetzt????
Im Profil 5000L in den Beiträgen 8000L..........

Als Anregung zum BA : gib doch mal bei 3.2.1........ Bodenablauf in die Suche ein. Es gibt auch umgekehrte BA's, sieht wahrs. nicht so schön aus wenn man Verrohrung oder den Schlauch da im Teich sieht, wäre aber eben die Alternative....


----------



## velos (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: 8000 Liter - Koi-Teich - Filter Pumpe ???*

ein Koi Händler den ich besucht habe sagte mir das die Tiere - wenn ich Sie "in kleinerer" Ausführung kaufe sich Wachstumsmäßig an der Teichgröße orientieren; ich hoffe das Stimmt so da ich einen 85cm großen Koi das auch nicht zumuten möchte !!!

Nein, stimmt nicht! Die Koi wachsen sehr schnell bei vernünftiger Fütterung.

Ich habe den Teich bereits angelegt - Bodenablauf = fehlanzeige (zu spät hmmmpf...)

Es gibt umgekehrte Bodenabläufe die man nachträglich verbauen kann, habe ich aber noch nicht gemacht und ist wohl auch nur ne Notlösung.

 - ich möchte das Wasser gerne rund 3 Meter hoch befördern und nach der Reinigung über einen Bachlauf zurückführen ... passt da Dein Technikvorschlag noch ...

Ich würde dann eine gepumte Anlage bauen, d.h.:
Umgekehrter Bodenablauf, dann Vorabscheidung (wichtig) durch SiFi oder Spaltsieb!! Dann __ Hel-X, dann Patonenfilter, dann gepumpt in den Pflanzfilter, dann über Bachlauf in den Teich.


Wenn ja wo bekomme ich diese Sachen (www.xy.de) und meinst Du, dass mein Pflanzenfilter definitiv nicht genügt ???

Nein dein Pflanzfilter reicht ganz sicher nicht: 

Mit das Wichtigste beim Koiteich ist: Der Dreck muß raus! Und glaube mir, die machen Dreck.

Ich kaufe bei Koi-Discount.de

Im Übrigen baue ich im kommenden Jahr meinen Teich zum dritten mal um, von 1000L auf 15.000L im letzten Jahr und dann 2008 auf 30.000L.
Hätte ich mir alles schenken können wenn ich hier auf manchen gehört hätte: aber wir sind ja hier in einem Teichforum und da graben alle gerne, oder    
Und von unserer Regierung gibt es dann regelmäßig


----------



## velos (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: 8000 Liter - Koi-Teich - Filter Pumpe ???*

Olaf war schneller, sorry


----------



## Olli.P (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: 8000 Liter - Koi-Teich - Filter Pumpe ???*

Jepp,

aber dein Beitrag liest auch gut und ist irgendwie lustiger mit der und so ................


----------



## art (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: 8000 Liter - Koi-Teich - Filter Pumpe ???*

Gut - hatte sowieso vor noch einen zweiten zu bauen ...
ich eröffne mal nen neuen Thread zum Thema NEUBAU prof-KOITEICH...


----------

